# 3rd Annual Smoopy's HooDoo HuLLaBaLoo-Bicycle Swap-Shine-Cruise October 7th, 2017-Murfreesboro, TN



## Smoopy's (Mar 28, 2017)

*time to start marking your calendars for THE bicycle swap and shine for the fall in the southeast..*
*the 3rd annual Smoopy's Hoodoo Hullabaloo will take place on Saturday, October 7th, 2017 from 10-3 at Central magnet School in Murfreesboro, TN*
*vendor set-up starts at 8..bring out your wares to sell/trade..and bring your best rides to compete for awards..plus, a slow ride through the streets of historic downtown Murfreesboro, TN..hope to see you there!! more info as we get it..*
*


 *


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 30, 2017)

we have deiced to include scooters/mopeds/minibikes in this years show/swap..tell all your motorized friends the news..we have plenty of room!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 14, 2017)

Tagged for later


----------



## Smoopy's (Apr 17, 2017)

Some photos from last years event..hoping to be even bigger this year..plenty of room to expand


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 17, 2017)

Definitely not one to miss out on. Went last year, had an awsome time! The venue is gorgeous with pefect places to get those postcard pictures (of your bikes of course)! Hoodoo Hullabaloo only gets bigger every year, so mark your calendars and let's make 2017 twice as big as last  year!\,,/


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Smoopy's (Apr 23, 2017)

Big news!! We are gonna give away a bike this year!! We'll be giving away this super slick Felt Bicycles Ransom..a 29'er cruiser with plenty of style points..tickets will be $1.00 each!!


----------



## stezell (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a really good time with a lot of nice people and cool bikes and parts! I'm definitely going to be there Andrew.


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 27, 2017)

I believe this is worthy of a bump, indeed!


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## DB ReTodd (Sep 24, 2017)

Only two weeks now! Been looking foward to this show since last year!


----------



## stezell (Sep 28, 2017)

Smoopy's show and swap is worth a bump. Just a little over a week left and it'll be here, I've enjoyed the past couple of years at Andrew's show, cool bikes, parts, and people!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 2, 2017)

stezell said:


> Smoopy's show and swap is worth a bump. Just a little over a week left and it'll be here, I've enjoyed the past couple of years at Andrew's show, cool bikes, parts, and people!




This weekend is coming FAST !!  ......... Looking forward to my trip up from GA to be part of this 3rd Smoopy's HooDoo HullaBaloo !!!
See you soon Andrew !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> This weekend is coming FAST !!  ......... Looking forward to my trip up from GA to be part of this 3rd Smoopy's HooDoo HullaBaloo !!!
> See you soon Andrew !! Cheers!! CCR Dave





Classic Cool Rides said:


> This weekend is coming FAST !!  ......... Looking forward to my trip up from GA to be part of this 3rd Smoopy's HooDoo HullaBaloo !!!
> See you soon Andrew !! Cheers!! CCR Dave





Be sure to get pics Dave! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 4, 2017)

Alright Dave!  I'm glad you're going! It's gonna be a great day indeed! Drive safe, see you there!


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 4, 2017)

Todd, you better bring Christina and Tate!  We need to get Little Man started early into the enjoyment of bikes!


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 4, 2017)

Anybody else from Georgia making the trip north?


----------



## WINDY YORK (Oct 5, 2017)

My Dad And I Are Heading Up From Newnan Ga


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 5, 2017)

Good deal Windy, see you there!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 5, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Todd, you better bring Christina and Tate!  We need to get Little Man started early into the enjoyment of bikes!



We'll be there


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 5, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> We'll be there



Alright Todd! Drive safe, see you there!


----------



## CeeBee (Oct 6, 2017)

I have boxed up and loaded essentially EVERY part and accessory I have, and I have A LOT of good stuff that I plan to make some fantastic deals on.  I will also be bringing several bikes ranging from a turn of the century tandem up through a nice 70's Stingray, as well as a Simplex Compact Sportsman scooter. I will have something for everyone, all at "I don't want to bring it back home" prices!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 6, 2017)

CeeBee said:


> I have boxed up and loaded essentially EVERY part and accessory I have, and I have A LOT of good stuff that I plan to make some fantastic deals on.  I will also be bringing several bikes ranging from a turn of the century tandem up through a nice 70's Stingray, as well as a Simplex Compact Sportsman scooter. I will have something for everyone, all at "I don't want to bring it back home" prices!



Looking forward to seeing you there!!!
I'm FINALLY Loaded and ready to roll........North Bound and Down (Loaded Down!!)
Smoopy's OR BUST!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2017)

I may take a road trip today I'll bring nothing with me, (not prepared) but maybe leave with a bike or some cool stuff.


----------



## stezell (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm almost there!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 7, 2017)

Show us some pics please.


----------



## Smoopy's (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday to the show!! It was twice as big as last year with nearly 30 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 vendors!! We were able to raise almost $300 for hurricane relief which I’ll be sending to the Red Cross this week..I really appreciate everyone who supported my show..means so much..hope to see you again next year!!


----------



## WINDY YORK (Oct 8, 2017)

We Had A Great Time...Will Be Back Next Year


----------

